# A plan come up trumps!



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Got a fully comp quote all mods declared - £540

Liverpool Victoria re-quote was £999 

Quin direct came up with £582 but wanted an engineers report

Graham sykes was £797

Simon


----------

